# Tappan Lake



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone been to Tappan lately headed there later today or tomorrow morning, fished it a few weeks ago and did terrible, any info on condition after this rain and any tips on how to catch them would be greatly appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like they got about 2" of rain over that way in the last couple of days. Let us know if you go, what the water conditions are like. Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

A buddy of mine was there today, said the lake was about 6-8" above normal. Water color was about normal as well...


----------



## NewFlatheadHunter (Jun 28, 2014)

I went right after the rain.....caught 6 nice crappie...


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Anyone been catching any bass?


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

Bass are biting pretty well,, Caught my limit last week, with the biggest a little over 4pds. 
Flicker Shad (Pearl and Gold) and for Rubber (Blue and Black and Green Pumpkin) 

Had a Really Monster Eye on but when I tried to net her she spit the lure right into my hand ! LOL


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks desode!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Desode said:


> Bass are biting pretty well,, Caught my limit last week, with the biggest a little over 4pds.
> Flicker Shad (Pearl and Gold) and for Rubber (Blue and Black and Green Pumpkin) LOL


Do you know if i could camp along the shoreline say back in Y-bay? I am bringing my yaks this weekend and want to make sure i will not be trespassing if i pitch a tent.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

You are not allowed to camp on any part of the lake except the camp ground. No fires permitted either.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I have seen a lot of people camping with fires over the years which is why i asked.. Thanks! What about the guys that pull up n stay all night to catfish? Is that allowed?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not saying you won't get away with it. I too have seen plenty of camp fires on the lake shore. I guess if the ranger is in the mood to give out a ticket and see it and can get to you your more likely to get a ticket. You are aloud to fish all night, but no fires or tents.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Ok thanks man.. And yea im not gonna risk it lol


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

ducky152000 said:


> You are not allowed to camp on any part of the lake except the camp ground. No fires permitted either.


This is Correct, there are designated areas to sleep in or on a boat though. 
I have heard the no fire thing too, but every single night I see fires all over the lakes, so I don't know how much they enforce that one.

I have even been told by a Ranger that I am not allowed to even fall asleep while shore fishing.


----------

